

Ask HN: Best server backup / backup as a service - chrislomax

I apologise if this has been asked before but I am stuck in a dilemma and would like people&#x27;s opinions on the best backup software &#x2F; backup as a service solution.<p>I am setting up a small web cluster and my current DC is making redundant their current backup services to make way for their new services which will be coming early 2015.<p>They aren&#x27;t taking on any new backup plans on servers and are asking customers to find alternative solutions in the interim.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking around at solutions today but it is a minefield of services and I don&#x27;t know who to trust.<p>It&#x27;s basically 3 boxes at the minute, 2 Linux and 1 Windows.<p>Ideally I would like it to be agent based so there is a central server which requests the servers backups and scheduling is managed at the central service.<p>I would like it bare metal and file recovery.<p>The type of solution I ideally want is a backup cloud service that runs Idera (this offers all of the above).<p>Like I say, I&#x27;m not adverse to this all being offsite in a cloud solution. So long as it is reliable (as can be) and it is close to my servers in case I need to be a bare metal restore.<p>I used to using a NAS and some local backup software but I&#x27;ve used Idera before and it works better to be honest and I trust it more than simple backups.<p>Can anyone recommend anything? I&#x27;m stuck looking at sites that make all sorts of promises but you never really know until you need them the most and then it could be too late.<p>Thanks
======
edoceo
Rsnapshot

